# Converted basalisk



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys!

I found this earler today, noticed it was broken, and had a brainwave!

I have decided I am going to make a basalisk out of it, for my imperial guard.

(The milliput on the cabin is only from the fact that I started work, but realised I hadnt taken any pictures)

Whole Truck:










It splits into the following parts:

Cabin










Chassis










Body










Crane base










So far I have cut off the crane base from its clips, and rotated it so that it faces the other way (to make it so the barrel of the cannon follows the slope of the crane base (looks better))

For the cabin (where the windows were smashed), I am going to use the following parts:

Chimera side armour plate,
Imperial eagle from tank sprue,
Milliput to fill cracks,
Card to cover window holes,
Some improved coms upgrades to make aerials.

For the crane base, I plan on putting 2 ammo boxes in the "tray" on one side, along with a toolbox and a spade mounted on the side. On the other side, where the crane controller's booth was, I will be putting a fuel barrel.

After I have posted this, I am going to go and convert the cabin: when this is done I will come back and edit this post immediately!

thanks for reading!

M


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thats going to be awesome mag!


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

You are goin to make a basalisk out of a toy:shok:
THATS AWSOME!:biggrin:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Update*

great to see that you guys like it so much.

@cco12 - I hope it will be awesome, otherwise it will have been a waste of bits!

@Void Dragon - Yes, its made of a toy, which is why its brilliant! GW charge for a basalisk: £25, my basalisk's cost: only time to build!

Thanks for your comments guys!

and on with the update!!!

I have just spend the last hour and a half building this thing, and its pretty much there! All i have to do now is build the battle cannon (oh jesus!)

The lasguns, helmets, grenades and ammo boxes along with the fuel tank are not glued on yet de to the difficulty i would have painting them.

Also: I am thinking of finding another thing like this one, and making an ammo truck that will be towed along (via the hook at the back) so that it looks more realistic.

Cabin:










Side1:










Side2:










Rear:










The next step is to build the earthshaker cannon. Also I will be maing that removable so that it can be replaced with a manticore missile system.

Hope you like it!

P.S. This is a test conversion, and I am hoping of making more in the future, possibly even on commission. I will have to visit my local co-op soon and see if they have any trucks, and im sorry kiddies, THEYRE ALL MINEZ!!!

NEW EDIT!: I have decided just to use this as a Phobos Pattern Basalisk - 'counts as' a basalisk, but with higher armour, and no tracks 

Merry christmas!

M


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

magician847 said:


> but with higher armour


so its gonna be VDR not counts as


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> so its gonna be VDR not counts as


VDR? (very different rules?) 

but i have recently decided it will count as an enclosed basalisk - due to the fact that all of the crew are in an enclosed cabin, and the cannon is fired remotely.

M


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

magician847 said:


> VDR? (very different rules?)


vehicle design rules (basically you wanna make an improvement to anything, you gotta pay the price.....usually a massive price), but since its now an enclosed basilisk now, there is no need for them


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

oh, ok thanks for clearing that one up stella!

update: tank is painted  just finishing the details and gluing them on (helmets, grenades + lasguns). also adding a kill marking on the side (10 enemies = one line).

When this is finished, I'll take pics and update, then im off for christmas for the next 6 days 

M


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it is a little excessive only for the simple fact that 5th is an if you can see if you can shoot it. So i don't know exactly how that would play in your favor. But very creative and looks good! are you going to be priming it and paining it? Keep us posted!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Generally, I like it. 

The one thing that irks me a bit is the position of the heavy bolter. Yes, it's hull-mounted as per rules, but it looks terribly out of place where you've put it. I think I would've gone for a pintle mount somewhere above the cannon or something along those lines...

Other than that, it looks good. Keep the pics coming...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why are you having Grenades on the side of the tank?

Some kind of malfunctioning Autoreactive armour?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude, this is going to be awesome. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*UPDATE!!! OMFG merry christmas!*

thanks for all of the replies guys!

@chaosftw: yes im painting it as we speak!

@loyalist42: yes, I have noticed it doesnt look to good either... I may end up jst adding a pintle mount on the armour plate of the cabin (with a crewman that I have spare) - the only thing is fitting it all on... we shall see when it is "finished"

@vaz: no, they are just equipment that is left on there should the crew need to use it, or other guardsmen for that fact!

@wraithlord: you wont have to wait much longer

which brings me onto my next point:

UPDATE FTW!!!

here is the paint job (so far) - helmet on the side needs tidying up + any problems you find + barrel (duh!)

Front:








(first attempt at glass reflections)
Side1:








Side2:








(the banner says "Komodo 1" - name of the tank - but needs to be redone due to lack af darkness and legability)
Rear:









oh, fyi - my first attempt at drybrushing!

thanks

all C&C welcome!

merry christmas and a happy new year to you!

M


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Looks pretty cool. I agree with loyalist about the bolter, if only because it's sort of impractical to have it low and off to the side, but other than that, it's brilliant. When do we get to see the big gun?


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

who cares if the bolter is off to the side. its awesome. great job. 

p.s. wat to see eathshaker.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Generally it is looking great and I can not believe I have not seen this yet. The only thing I see on it is there is a lot of plastic seems and mold lines visible on this, also are you planning on painting the rims and tires? Right now they look out of place on the model, two different shade/ glossiness.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

looking good so far but you might need to muddy the wheels or something because it looks like toy wheels but its looking good so far cant wait for the big gun


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks again for the good comments guys!

1) yes djinn, a few mould lines are present, and should be removed promptly 
2) the wheels will be getting a black wash on the alloys and a black paint on the tire itself to make them darker
3) yes yes, the earthshaker is on its way! - atm its just a rolled up bit of card, but the hot glue gun shall be cracked out today, and I aim to have it finished by tonight!

thanks

M


----------



## Lawkeeper (Dec 30, 2008)

This is crazy. Pretty cool but crazy nonetheless.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

indeed, i am crazy!

i also have a cool new conversion on its way!

keep you posted...

M


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

looking Nice!:victory:
Are you goin to make the gun out of a plastic tube?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Void dragon said:


> looking Nice!:victory:
> Are you goin to make the gun out of a plastic tube?


yes i will be, when i can find it.

M


----------



## Meowmix (Jul 31, 2008)

I have to say, I was a little skeptical at first, but after I saw the pictures of the truck after it was painted, I have to say, it looks awesome. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i have found some dowel the correct size for the barrel, but its too long, i will cut it down tomorrow (not in 2 minutes, but in a few hours)

then ill glue it in, and paint it!

I have decided not to make the weapons interchangeable, as this would take a long time!

M


----------

